#  > Forum by Your Languages >  >   >  >  >  2018 new full tested software

## medmake

More information,Please contact us(press Ctrl+F to find your needed):

####################################

Email:medmake@mail.ru

Link:**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

####################################
2COMU GEMS Simulator 7.5
Actel Libero SoC Platinum 11.9
Aldec.Riviera-PRO.2018.02.x64
Aldec.Alint.Pro.2017.07.x64
AnaGlobe.Thunder.3.6.3.Linux
AnyBody.Modeling.System.7.0/7.1
ANSYS.Apache.RedHawk.11.1/10.2/.Linux64
ANSYS.Apache.Totem.14.1.Linux64
Apollo Photonic Solutions Suite 2.3b
ASA OILMAP 6.4
ATK Magic Tool Suite 7.4
Aurora FEST3D 2018 x64
Aurora SPARK3D 2018 x64
AVEVA.PDMS.12.1.SP5
AVEVA.Marine.Hull&Outfitting.12.1.SP5
AVEVA.Review.12.2.x64
AVEVA.Everthing3D.2.1
AVEVA.Bocad.2.3
AVEVA.P&ID.12.1.SP2.x32&64
AVEVA.Instrumentation.12.1
Biovia Discovery Studio With Pipeline Pilot Server 2016.v16.1
BV HydroStar For Experts 7.30 x64
BV Veritas VeriSTAR Homer 2.1 x64
Cadence Conformal (CONFRML) 17.1 Linux
Calsep PVTsim Nova 3.0 x64
Cast WYSIWYG light design R38
Cliosoft SOS 7.0 Linux
CGERisk.BowTieXP.9.0.1/9.2.0
CMG (Computer Modelling Group) Suite 2017.10 x64
CsimSoft.Trelis.Pro.16.41.Win/Linux
CsimSoft.Bolt 2.2 Win/Linux
Cobham Concerto 6.0 x32
Cobham Opera 15R3/16R1 x64
Concept.GateVision.6.8.11.Win&Linux
Concept.RTLvision.6.8.11.Win&Linux
Concept.SpiceVision.6.8.11.Win&Linux
Concept.StarVision.6.8.11.Win&Linux
Coventor.CoventorMP.1.002
Coventor.CoventorWare.10.100.Win
Coventor.SEMulator3D.6.0/6.1/7.0.x64
Crosslight.APSYS.2016/2017 x64
Crosslight.Csuprem.2016.x64
CrossLight.LastIP.2015.07.01
Crosslight.NovaTCAD.2016.x64
CrossLight.Pics3D.2016/2017/2018 x64
CrossLight.ProCom.2011.x64
Crosslight.Sawave.2016.x64
CSC ESR-GSR 4.0
Datamine Discover 2017 x64
Datamine Studio 5D Planner 14.26
Datamine_Studio_EM_v2.1.170.0_x64
Datamine_Studio_OP_v2.1.2.0_x64
Datamine_Studio_RM_v1.3.36.0_x64
Datamine_Studio_UG_v1.0.38.0_x64
DEM Solutions EDEM 2018 v4.0 x64
DesignBuilder 5.4
Deswik.Suite.2017.1.556.x64
DNV.Leak.3.2/3.3.Win
DNV Patran-Pre 2016.01 x64
DNV Nauticus Hull 2013 v11.3
DNV Nauticus Machinery 2014.v12.0
DNV Maros 8.0/9.3.1
DNV Phast 6.5/6.6/7.1.Win
DNV PhastRisk 6.7.Win
DNV Phast&Safeti 6.5/6.6/7.2/8.0.Win
DNV Safeti Offshore 7.2/8.0
DNV Sesam Pipeline Tools 2017
DNV Sesam Package 2017
DNV Sima 3.4 x64
DNV Tero 5.3.1
Encom Discover 2015 v17.0
Encom Discover PA 2015
Encom Engage 2013
Encom Engage3D 2013
Encom ModelVision 14.0
Encom QuickMag 3.0
Enviosim.Biowin.5.2.Win
Enviosim.PetWin.5.2.Win
ERDAS.ORIMA.2016.v16.0/2018.v16.5
ERDAS.IMAGINE.2016.v16.0/2018.v16.5
ERDAS PRO600 2018 for MicroStation V8i
GEOSYSTEMS ATCOR for IMAGINE 2016
GEOSYSTEMS IMAGINE UAV 1.4/1.5 for Erdas IMAGINE 2016/2018
Esko ArtiosCAD.16.1_bld1699
Esko Studio Store Visualizer 16.0
ETA Dynaform 5.9.4 x64
ETA Inventium PreSys 2018 R1 x64
exida exSILentia 2.5
Forsk Atoll 3.3.2.11269 x64
Frontline.Analytic.Solver.Platform.2017
Frontline.Plug-in.Solver.Engines.2017
Frontline Solver SDK Platform 2017
Fullagar VPmg 7.1
GMI Caliper 2.0
GMI Imager 5.6
GMI ModelBuilder 1.5
GMI SFIB 5.3
GMI WellCheck 2.5
Geochemist's.Workbench.Professional.9.0/11.0
GRLWEAP 2005/2010-7
Honeywell PREDICT 6.1
Hydromantis.CapdetWorks.3.0/4.0
Hydromantis.GPS-X.6.5.1/7.0.1
Hydromantis.Toxchem.4.3.5
Hydromantis.WatPro.4.0
Incentia.DesignCraft.2015.03/2013.08.Linux
Incentia.TimeCraft.2015.02/2012.10.Linux
IHS Fekete Evolution 1.2.3
IHS Fekete Harmony 2016 v3.11
IHS Fekete Piper 2016 v8.4.0
IHS Fekete ValiData 7.3
IHS Fekete VirtuWell 3.3
IHS Fekete WellTest 7.13


IHS QUE$TOR 2017Q1
IMST Empire XPU 7.61
Integrand.EMX.With.Virtuoso.Interface.5.0/5.2.Linux64
Integrand.ModelGen.2.15.Linux
Integrated Engineering Software Amperes 9.2
Integrated Engineering Software Coulomb 9.2
Integrated Engineering Software Electro 9.2
Integrated Engineering Software Faraday 9.2 x64
Integrated Engineering Software Magneto 9.2
Integrated Engineering Software Oersted 9.2
IntelliSuite 8.5/8.8 x64
Intergraph CADWorx inc Equipment 2017/2018.v18.0.0 x64
Intergraph CADWorx Structure 2017 x64
Intergraph.CAESAR.II.2018.v10.00/2017.v9.00.x64
Intergraph GT STRUDL 2016 v35.0
Intergraph.PV.Elite.2017SP1.v19.00.01
Intergraph.TANK.2015.v7.00/2016.v8.00.x64
Intergraph Smart3D 2016 x64
Intergraph SmartPlant P&ID 2014 R1
Intergraph SmartPlant Interop Publisher 2014.v10.00 x64
Intergraph SmartPlant Review 2014R1.v10.01/2017 v12.00
Intergraph SmartPlant Review Publisher 2012.v09.00
Intergraph SmartSketch 2014.v08.00.00
ION GMG Millennium 5.7
Keysight Physical Layer Test System(PLTS) 2016/2018
Korf Hydraulics 3.4
Lambda TracePro Expert 7.4.3
Leica.XPro.6.3.1/6.4.2.x64
Leica.Infinity.2.0.0/2.1/2.2/2.3/2.4
Leica.Mintec.MineSight.3D.9.50
Leica.MultiWorx.2.1.For.AutoCAD.2013-2017.x64
Leica.CloudWorx.5.1.1/5.1.2.for.MicroStation.V8i
Leica.CloudWorx.6.2/6.3.for.AutoCAD.2015-2017
Leica.CloudWorx.2.1.4/2.1.5.For.Revit.2014-2018
Leica.Cyclone.9.1.6/9.2.1.x64
Leica.GEO.Office.Combined.1.0
Leica.MissionPro.11.0/12.0
Leica.FPES.10.2/10.5
LFM Server 4.4
Linearx Filtershop 3.4
More information,Please contact us(press Ctrl+F to find your needed):

####################################

Email:medmake@mail.ru

Link:**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

####################################See More: 2018 new full tested software

----------


## medmake

Each of them have Full Tested,More information
Please contact us(press Ctrl+F to find your need):

####################################

Email:medmake@mail.ru

Link:**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

####################################
2COMU GEMS Simulator 7.5
Actel Libero SoC Platinum 11.9
AFT Arrow 6.0
AFT Fathom 10.0
AFT Impulse 6.0
AFT Mercury 7.0
AFT Titan 4.0
Aldec.Riviera-PRO.2018.02.x64
Aldec.Alint.Pro.2017.07.x64
AnaGlobe.Thunder.3.6.3.Linux
AnyBody.Modeling.System.7.0/7.1
ANSYS.Apache.RedHawk.11.1/10.2/13.1.2.Linux64
ANSYS.Apache.Totem.14.1.Linux64
Apollo Photonic Solutions Suite 2.3b
ASA OILMAP 6.4
ATK Magic Tool Suite 7.4
Aurora FEST3D 2018 SP2 x64
Aurora SPARK3D 2018 x64
AVEVA.PDMS.12.1.SP5
AVEVA.Marine.Hull&Outfitting.12.1.SP5
AVEVA.Review.12.2.x64
AVEVA.Everthing3D.2.1
AVEVA.Bocad.2.3
AVEVA.P&ID.12.1.SP2.x32&64
AVEVA.Instrumentation.12.1
Biovia Discovery Studio With Pipeline Pilot Server 2016.v16.1
BV HydroStar For Experts 7.30 x64
BV Veritas VeriSTAR Homer 2.1 x64
Cadence Conformal (CONFRML) 17.1 Linux
Cadence IC 06.17.721 Virtuoso Linux
Cadence INCISIVE 15.20.001 Linux
Cadence MDV 18.03 Linux
Cadence Spectre 17.10 Linux
Cadence Tensilica Xtensa Xplorer 7.0.9 Linux
Cadence Xcelium 18.03 Linux
Calsep PVTsim Nova 3.0 x64
Cast WYSIWYG light design R38
Cliosoft SOS 7.0 Linux
CGERisk.BowTieXP.9.0.1/9.2.0
CMG (Computer Modelling Group) Suite 2017.10 x64
CsimSoft.Trelis.Pro.16.41.Win/Linux
CsimSoft.Bolt 2.2 Win/Linux
Cobham Concerto 6.0 x32
Cobham Opera 15R3/16R1 x64
Concept.GateVision.6.8.11.Win&Linux
Concept.RTLvision.6.8.11.Win&Linux
Concept.SpiceVision.6.8.11.Win&Linux
Concept.StarVision.6.8.11.Win&Linux
Coventor CoventorMP 1.002/1.101 x64
Coventor CoventorWare 10.100 Win
Coventor SEMulator3D 6.0/6.1/7.0 x64
Crosslight.APSYS.2016/2017 x64
Crosslight.Csuprem.2016.x64
CrossLight.LastIP.2015.07.01
Crosslight.NovaTCAD.2016.x64
CrossLight.Pics3D.2016/2017/2018 x64
CrossLight.ProCom.2011.x64
Crosslight.Sawave.2016.x64
CSC ESR-GSR 4.0
Datamine Discover 2017 x64
Datamine Studio 5D Planner 14.26
Datamine_Studio_EM_v2.1.170.0_x64
Datamine_Studio_OP_v2.1.2.0_x64
Datamine_Studio_RM_v1.3.36.0_x64
Datamine_Studio_UG_v1.0.38.0_x64
DEM Solutions EDEM 2018 v4.0 x64
DENTSPLY Simplant Pro 18.0
DesignBuilder 5.4
Deswik.Suite.2017.1.556.x64
DNV.Leak.3.2/3.3.Win
DNV Patran-Pre 2016.01/2018 x64
DNV Nauticus Hull 2013 v11.3
DNV Nauticus Machinery 2014.v12.0
DNV Maros 8.0/9.3.1
DNV Phast 6.5/6.6/7.1.Win
DNV PhastRisk 6.7.Win
DNV Phast&Safeti 6.5/6.6/7.2/8.0.Win
DNV Safeti Offshore 7.2/8.0
DNV Sesam Pipeline Tools 2015/2018
DNV Sesam Package 2017
DNV Sima 3.4/3.5 x64
DNV Tero 5.3.1
Encom Discover 2015 v17.0
Encom Discover PA 2015
Encom Engage 2013
Encom Engage3D 2013
Encom ModelVision 14.0
Encom QuickMag 3.0
Enviosim.Biowin.5.2.Win
Enviosim.PetWin.5.2.Win
ERDAS.ORIMA.2016.v16.0/2018.v16.5
ERDAS.IMAGINE.2016.v16.0/2018.v16.5
ERDAS PRO600 2018 for MicroStation V8i
GEOSYSTEMS ATCOR for IMAGINE 2016
GEOSYSTEMS IMAGINE UAV 1.4/1.5 for Erdas IMAGINE 2016/2018
Esko ArtiosCAD.16.1_bld1699
Esko Studio Store Visualizer 16.0
ETA Dynaform 5.9.4 x64
ETA Inventium PreSys 2018 R2 x64
exida exSILentia 2.5
Forsk Atoll 3.3.2.11269 x64
Frontline.Analytic.Solver.Platform.2017
Frontline.Plug-in.Solver.Engines.2017
Frontline Solver SDK Platform 2017
Fullagar VPmg 7.1
GMI Caliper 2.0
GMI Imager 5.6
GMI ModelBuilder 1.5
GMI SFIB 5.3
GMI WellCheck 2.5
Geochemist's.Workbench.Professional.9.0/11.0
GRLWEAP 2005/2010-7
Honeywell PREDICT 6.1
Hydromantis CapdetWorks 3.0/4.0
Hydromantis GPS-X 6.5.1/7.0.1
Hydromantis Toxchem 4.3.5/4.3.6.2
Hydromantis WatPro 4.0
Incentia.DesignCraft.2015.03/2013.08.Linux
Incentia.TimeCraft.2015.02/2012.10.Linux
IHS Fekete Evolution 1.2.3
IHS Fekete Harmony 2016 v3.11
IHS Fekete Piper 2016 v8.4.0
IHS Fekete ValiData 7.3
IHS Fekete VirtuWell 3.3
IHS Fekete WellTest 7.13
IHS QUE$TOR 2017Q1
IMST Empire XPU 7.61
Infolytica ElecNet 7.8 x64	
Infolytica Magnet 7.8 x64
Infolytica OptiNet 7.8 x64
Infolytica ThermNet 7.8 x64
Infolytica MotorSolve 6.1.0.9 x64
Integrand.EMX.With.Virtuoso.Interface.5.0/5.2.Linux64
Integrand.ModelGen.2.15.Linux
Integrated Engineering Software Amperes 9.2
Integrated Engineering Software Coulomb 9.2
Integrated Engineering Software Electro 9.2
Integrated Engineering Software Faraday 9.2 x64
Integrated Engineering Software Magneto 9.2
Integrated Engineering Software Oersted 9.2
IntelliSuite 8.5/8.8 x64
Intergraph CADWorx inc Equipment 2017/2018.v18.0.0 x64
Intergraph CADWorx Structure 2017 x64
Intergraph.CAESAR.II.2018.v10.00/2017.v9.00.x64
Intergraph GT STRUDL 2016 v35.0
Intergraph.PV.Elite.2017SP1.v19.00.01/2018 SP2 v20.0.2
Intergraph.TANK.2015.v7.00/2016.v8.00.x64
Intergraph Smart3D 2016 x64
Intergraph SmartPlant P&ID 2014 R1
Intergraph SmartPlant Interop Publisher 2014.v10.00 x64
Intergraph SmartPlant Review 2014R1.v10.01/2017.v12.00
Intergraph SmartPlant Review Publisher 2012.v09.00
Intergraph SmartPlant Spoolgen 2014 R1
Intergraph SmartSketch 2014.v08.00.00
ION GMG Millennium 5.7
KBC Petro-SIM and the SIM Reactor Suite 6.2 Build 1530
KBC Infochem Multiflash 6.1.25
KBC FEESA Maximus 6.20 x64
Keysight Physical Layer Test System(PLTS) 2016/2018
Kongsberg LedaFlow Engineering 2.3.254.029
Korf Hydraulics 3.4
Lambda TracePro Expert 7.4.3
Leica XPro 6.3.1/6.4.2 x64
Leica Infinity 2.0.0/2.1/2.2/2.3/2.4.1/3.0.1
Leica Mintec MineSight 3D 9.50
Leica MultiWorx 2.1/2.3 For AutoCAD 2013-2019 x64
Leica CloudWorx 5.1.2/5.1.4 for MicroStation V8i
Leica CloudWorx 6.2/6.3/6.4 for AutoCAD 2015-2019
Leica CloudWorx 2.1.5/2.2 For Revit 2014-2019
Leica Cyclone 9.1.6/9.2.1/9.3 x64
Leica Cyclone REGISTER 360 1.5.0 x64
Leica GEO Office Combined.1.0
Leica MissionPro 11.0/12.0
Leica FPES 10.2/10.5
LFM Server 4.4
Linearx Filtershop 3.4
Materialise e-Stage 7.0 x64
Materialise SimPlant Master Crystal 13.0
Micain.mWave.Wizard.8.0/8.1
MicroSurvey CAD 2018 Studio
MicroSurvey EmbeddedCAD 2018 SP1 v18.1 Premium
MicroSurvey Point Prep 2014
MicroSurvey STAR*NET 9.1.3
MEMSCAP MEMS PRO 8.0
Mentor Graphics Catapult High-Level Synthesis 10.1b Linux64
Mentor Graphics Calibre.2017.4_35.25/2018.2_33.24 RHEL6
Mentor Graphics Certe.Testbench.Studio.2011.3a.Linux
Mentor Graphics LeonardoSpectrum 2014
Mentor Graphics ModelSim 10.7b Win/Linux
Mentor Graphics Precision Synthesis 2017.1 Linux64
Mentor Graphics QuestaSim 10.6c Win/Linux
Mentor Graphics Questa Ultra 10.6a/10.7b Linux
Mentor Graphics Questa Verification IP (QVIP) 10.6 Win/Linux
Mentor Graphics ReqTracer 2009.3
Mentor Graphics Tanner Tools 2016.2 x64
Mentor.Graphics Tessent.2015.4/2017.1.Linux
Mentor Graphics Visual Elite 4.4.1 R2012.09 Win/Linux
MOTORCAD/MOTOR-CAD 10.5.1/11.1.5
Modelithics COMPLETE Library 16.1 for NI AWRDE
NI AWR Design Environment with Analyst 13.03/14.0 x64
NovAtel Waypoint GrafNav/GraphNet 8.70.6404
NovAtel Waypoint Inertial Explorer 8.7.6404
Optenni.Lab.3.3/4.1/4.2 x64
OPTIMA Opty-Way 6.2 x32
OPTIMA Opty-way CAD 7.4
Optiwave.OptiBPM.13.1.x64
Optiwave.OptiFiber.v2.0.Win
Optiwave.OptiGrating.v4.2.2.Win
Optiwave.OptiSPICE.5.2.x64
Optiwave.OptiSystem.14.2/15.0.x64
OrthoGen.10.0/10.2.for.CADWorx.2016/2017
Paradigm 18 Full Suite Win/Linux
PC-DMIS 2018R1 x64
Polar.Instruments.CGen.Si.2013.v13.02.Win
Polar.Instruments.Si8000.2016.v16.05/2014.v14.07/2013.v13.02
Polar.Instruments.Si9000.2016.v16.05/2014.v14.07/2013.v13.02
Polar.Instruments.Speedstack.2016.v16.01/2015.v15.05/2013.v13.02
POWERSYS EMTP-RV 3.0
Remcom Rotman Lens Designer (RLD) 1.7
Remcom Wireless InSite 3.2.0.3 x64
Remcom XFdtd 7.3.2.5 x64
Remcom XGTD 2.5
Rock Flow Dynamics RFD tNavigator 2017.v17.3 x64
Safer Trace 10.2
Schlumberger.PIPESIM.2017.1.932.x64
Sigasi Studio XL DOC 3.8
Silicon Frontline R3D F3D 2010.2 Linux
Silvaco.TCAD.2014/2016.Win&Linux64
Simberian Simbeor THz 2015.01
Skyline TerraExplorer Pro 7.0.2
SNT EXata Developer 2.2
SNT QualNet Developer 6.1
Sonnet.Suite.Professional.16.52.Win/Linux
Sonnet.Suite.Blink.15.54.Linux
Sonnet.Suite.Professional.15.54.Win
SPEAG SEMCAD X Matterhorn 15.0/16.4
Synopsys Design Compiler(Synthesis) 2018.06 SP1 Linux64
Synopsys DesignWare System-Level Library 2009.12
Synopsys ESP-CV 2012.12 SP1 Linux
Synopsys FineSim 2016.03 Linux64
Synopsys Formality 2018.06 SP1 Linux64
Synopsys Hercules 2008.09-SP5 Linux
Synopsys Hspice 2016.03/2017.03 Win/Linux
Synopsys IC Compiler II 2016.12/2018.06 Linux
Synopsys IC Compiler 2013/2014.09.SP3/2018.06 SP1 Linux
Synopsys IC WorkBench Edit/View Plus 2017.09 SP1 Linux64
Synopsys Identify 2017.09/2018.03 Win/Linux
Synopsys.Laker.2015.12.Linux64
Synopsys.Laker.OA.2015.06.SP2.Linux64
Synopsys.Library.Compiler.2014.09.SP4.Linux64
Synopsys.Milkyway.2016.03-SP1.Linux64
Synopsys.nLint.2015.09.SP1.Linux64
Synopsys PrimePower 2018.06 Linux64
Synopsys PrimeTime Suite 2015.06/2018.06 SP1 Linux64
Synopsys Raphael 2017.09 Linux64
Synopsys RSoft Photonic Component Design Suite 2018.03 Linux64
Synopsys RSoft Photonic System Design Suite 2018.03 Linux64
Synopsys Saber 2016.03
Synopsys.SiliconSmart.2016.03.Linux64
Synopsys.StarRC.2013/2015.12-SP3.Linux64
Synopsys.Synplify.FPGA.2016.03/2017.09/2018.03.Win/Linux
Synopsys TCAD Sentaurus 2017.09 SP1 Linux64
Synopsys.TetraMAX.ATPG.2015.06.Linux64
Synopsys.VCS-MX.2014/2016.06.Linux
Synopsys Verdi3 2015.09.SP1-1/2017.03 SP2 Linux64
Synopsys.Verdi3.Signoff-LP.2014.03.SP2.Linux
Tensor Research ModelVision 15.0
The Unscrambler X 10.5
TICRA CHAMP 3.1.1 x64
TICRA POS 5.4
TICRA Grasp 10.0
Trimble Business Center-HCE 4.10 x64
Trimble Business Center 4.10 inc UASMaster 9.0 x64 
Trimble eCognition Developer 9.0.2 x64
Trimble.eCognition.Essentials.1.2.x64
Trimble.Inpho.Photogrammetric.System.6.1.3/7.1.3/8.0.7.x64
Trimble.Inpho.UASMaster 6.1.3/7.1.3/8.1.2/9.0 x64
Trimble Tekla Portal Frame Designer & Tekla Connection Designer 18.0
Trimble.Vico.Office.R6.0.x64
UBC DCIP2D 3.2
UBC DCIP3D 2.1
UBC ED1DFM 1.0
UBC GRAV3D 3.0
UBC MAG3D 4.0
VPI transmissionMaker/VPI componentMaker 9.5
Waterloo AquaChem 2014.2
Waterloo AquiferTest Pro 2018.v8.0
Waterloo.Hydro.GeoAnalyst.2016.1
Waterloo Visual MODFLOW Flex 2017.v4.1/2018.v5.1
WinGLink 2.21

Each of them have Full Tested,More information
Please contact us(press Ctrl+F to find your need):

####################################

Email:medmake@mail.ru

Link:**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

####################################

----------


## rafiq.attar

where is the link

----------


## crazymumbai

links are dead

----------


## DR26

Please share Intergraph Interop Pubsliher 2014

----------

